# Unique RS4 for sale



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Due to personal circumstances rapidly turning to shit I now have to sell by beloved RS4.

Sept 01. 20k miles. FASH. 
Unique factory metallic blue.
Unique full silver leather interior.
Fully loaded including Satnav+, loadliner, etc etc.
Full list price was Â£52k (I believe the most expensive list in UK)
Disks/pads replaced under warranty 1k ago.
Quattro GMBH suspension.
Stratmosphere shortshifter.
Miltek catback.
Sale to include all original parts as well.
Paid Â£43k - will accept decent offers.

07718 585 484

Gutted, truly gutted.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

you have im


----------

